# ايات في صور من الكتاب المقدس



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا للصور والآيات الجميله
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 مارس 2012)

*روعة يا كلدانية يا أصيلة*


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للصور والآيات الجميله
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*اشكرك لمرورك الرائع* 
ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *روعة يا كلدانية يا أصيلة*


 *اشكرك  *فادي* لمرورك الرائع جداااا* 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

الصور فى منتهى الروعة يا كلدانية تسلم ايدك عليهم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 مارس 2012)

صور في منتها الجمال 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> الصور فى منتهى الروعة يا كلدانية تسلم ايدك عليهم


ميرسي علي المرور الجميل ​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2012)

اوغسطينوس قال:


> صور في منتها الجمال​
> 
> الرب يباركك​​




ميرسى كتييييييير على مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2012)

*ايات جميلة جدااا ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *ايات جميلة جدااا ياقمر*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




 مرسي ياقمر
ربنا يبارك​


----------

